# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Почему четыре стиха в конце 29 главы 4 песни Шримад Бхагаватам пронумерованы буквами?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Харе Кришна, мои поклоны! Скажите пожалуйста, почему в гл.29 _Беседы Нарады и царя Прачинабархи_ идущих после 84 текста идут не 85,86,87 и 88 тексты? Это позднейшие вставки или стихи вызывающие у некоторых вайшнавов подозрения? Особенно 2б - ведь если всё сон, то значит верно учение о майе как чем-то нереальном

ТЕКСТЫ 1а – 2а: Стремление заботиться о своем теле, жене и детях в равной степени присуще и животным, которые обладают необходимым для этого разумом. Если человек занимается только этим, то чем он отличается от животного? Нужно понять, что живое существо получает человеческое тело после великого множества рождений в процессе эволюции. Человек, который обрел духовное знание и перестал отождествлять себя с грубым и тонким материальным телом, благодаря такому знанию выделяется среди индивидуальных душ, подобно Верховной Личности Бога.
ТЕКСТ 1б: Если живое существо разовьет в себе сознание Кришны, будет проявлять милосердие к другим и в совершенстве усвоит духовную науку самоосознания, оно тут же освободится из материального плена.
ТЕКСТ 2б: Все, что происходит во времени — в прошлом, настоящем и будущем, — не более чем сон. Таков сокровенный смысл всех ведических писаний.

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Харе Кришна! Я полагаю в разных изданиях Бхагаватам имелись разночтения шлок. А это соответственно, дополнения из каких-то томов такого рода.
Больше подробностей могут знать издатели.

----------

